# Room Temperature



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone...

For those of you that leave your chi's home while you work or whenever...what temperature do you leave your house for them?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a difficult one. We run our house on a one hour system - we click it on for an hour if we feel the cold. We put the heating on of a morning and click the hour button before we leave for the pup.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I keep my heat set on 70 during the winter because any colder than that, and she acts like she's freezing LOL


----------



## mocha_roo (Dec 16, 2008)

Shooot i am cold all the time so my house stays at 70* unless we are sleeping cause we all (including the dogs) have down comforters!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> I keep my heat set on 70 during the winter because any colder than that, and she acts like she's freezing LOL


LOL! Hey Tricia...

Ya, I've been leaving it at 74...and lately have been thinking I'm babying them too much and they could probably do ok with 70...especially having each other's body heat.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Jacklovesmammy said:


> This is a difficult one. We run our house on a one hour system - we click it on for an hour if we feel the cold. We put the heating on of a morning and click the hour button before we leave for the pup.



And you set it at what temp?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

The temp we keep is 70 during the day and raise it to 72 at night. During the day I close the doors and vents to the rooms that we don't use and that seems to help other areas stay comfortable.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know very many in New England who could keep the heat on so high. I think the chis get acclimated, we do all sleep under the down at night, During the day we leave fleece blankets in his bed area and on his favourite chair. The heat is left on in the 60's usually when we aren't home, more if it is especially cold first thing in the morning and in the evening before bed. At night it is pretty much off, if we are all tucked into bed.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

72 degrees and even warmer at night because we make fires in the woodstove...I'm very cold blooded so there's no such thing as too hot!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It's set at 68 degrees during the day and is lowered to 63 degrees while we're sleeping. We have blankets on all our sofas and in the dog beds throughout our house. Bella and Lina love to bury themselves under the blankets, all year long.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> During the day I close the doors and vents to the rooms that we don't use and that seems to help other areas stay comfortable.


That's a great idea. Thank you


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> It's set at 68 degrees during the day and is lowered to 63 degrees while we're sleeping. We have blankets on all our sofas and in the dog beds throughout our house. Bella and Lina love to bury themselves under the blankets, all year long.



This sounds more like my house too.


----------

